# Fresenius Vascular Care-Remote and In House Coding



## cdemario (Jun 16, 2013)

Hello everyone, 

I work as the Supervisor of Coding for Fresenius Vascular Care located in Berwyn, PA (west of Philadelphia). Fresenius Vascular Care (FVC) is a management company operating freestanding interventional radiology centers primarily dedicated to the care of dialysis patient's vascular access needs.  Our centers fulfill the often unmet needs of dialysis patients for timely, reliable, safe, cost – efficient vascular access procedures.  

Good coders are hard to find, especially ones with an Interventional Radiology Background. We will consider remote coders who have had prior remote coding experience as well as those locally who can work in office. Please feel free to email me at: crystal.a.demario@fmc-na.com. Preference is given to those who have IR coding experience. 

Thank you, 
Crystal DeMario


----------

